# AM cardio....



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Only section I could find that suited this so...

I want to buy something to do my cardio on before I start work in the morning, my gym is too far away to make it an option for this before work so I want something to go in my spare room, what would you say is better, a cross trainer or bike?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Dog. Seriously you HAVE to walk the thing, every day morning & evening (in my case). Theres no "oohh i feel like im overtrained/PMS ect" hahah you have to do it.

It also has side benifits, keeps the house secure - if its a cute dog its a good talking point with the women and there a great laugh to have around.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Dog. Seriously you HAVE to walk the thing, every day morning & evening (in my case). Theres no "oohh i feel like im overtrained/PMS ect" hahah you have to do it.
> 
> It also has side benifits, keeps the house secure - if its a cute dog its a good talking point with the women and there a great laugh to have around.


Alright calm down Rocky Balboa lol Is yours a bullmastiff too? I used to have one great dogs 

Kevo, Cross trainer for me all day long mate, low impact and gets the heart rate up.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Alright calm down Rocky Balboa lol Is yours a bullmastiff too? I used to have one great dogs
> 
> Kevo, Cross trainer for me all day long mate, low impact and gets the heart rate up.












Springer spaniel, not so rocky haha but its full of beans. I never known a dog with that much energy.

But back to topic, aside from a dog - rowing machine would be my choice.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, tha dog would be great, till it ****s all over the new rug and the mrs kills me!! ha!

Hmm I will see what mr ebay has to offer!


----------

